# Tiny baby



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi just wondered if anyone has ever seen a tiny chi I have one that was 1.9 ounces at birth is now 2.9 ounces at 16 days old her eyes opened she is very active but just seems way tiny her sisters and brother are triple her size she isn't even on weight chart she will stay with me forever but at this rate she is going to be way to tiny to trust anyone to care for her if you have seen one this small how big did they get thank you all that answer


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Lset us know how this tiny baby is by 6 weeks. Hopefully she'll survive. So tiny.


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

She is 3 weeks now 3.4 oz still tiny took to vet he says she looks good eye was a bit irritated so gave med for it still nervous all the time feed every 3-4 hours to tiny for anything but formula so still waiting to see


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You never can really tell. Some runts of the litters can outgrow their littermates. Chibi was just barely over 1 lb when I got him at 4 months old and when he finally hit 2.5 lbs he stayed that wait until around 3 yrs old and then started filling out some more and is now a chunky 4 lbs.

ETA...I would keep some nutrical around in case of any Hypoglycemia issues


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a 3 year old who is 2lbs so very tiny but adorable,TLI has tiny ones as well


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

She is 24 days now still 3.4 oz trying to walk still very wobbly


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry no idea why my pictures are upside down


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

It will be interesting to watch her grow. Thanks for keeping us posted!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Runts often catch up to their siblings, provided they are healthy. Many times ending up the largest in the litter. Looks like you are doing an awesome job at giving her a great chance to thrive. 

This is Jade. She is almost 5 years old. She wasn't a runt, though. When I brought her home at 13 weeks old, she weighed 11/12 oz. 

This is her now at 4 1/2 years old.


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

How big is she now? Still looks tiny the parents to my baby pup is 3.9 and 4 pounds


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's very very tiny. 2 lbs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

With your baby being so young, and being a runt, chances are she'll be about her parents size.


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

Not sure she still isn't really growing 4 weeks Monday and still 3.5 oz she is a litter of 5 at birth they were 3.1 -2.8-2.85-2.0 and 1.85 now 7.8-7.0-7.1-6.0 and 3.5 oz all the rest lap a bit of gruel but she can't still sucks when anything near face vet said no cleft good heart sounds he doesn't think she will catch up I only had 4 placentas and none retained said last 2 might have been twins still worried all the time should I still feed every 3 hours opinions welcome


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Gee whiz! I think whatever you are doing is great. Maybe feed her baby food cereal in a bottle? If you have a blender, maybe make a gruel out of her puppy food and put in bottle?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, I would continue to feed her every 3 hours. If she isn't gaining, try to feed her as much as she will eat. Keep her real warm. Sounds like you are doing awesome! Keep us posted.


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

*Puppies*

This is the litter


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The two smaller ones could be preemies. Conceived at a later tie, but born with the rest of the litter. Sometimes they do fine. If there are no underlying health problems, continue round the clock feedings, and I think she'll be okay. You just never know, though. Her only chance is to keep doing what you are doing, and hopefully she'll be strong enough to get past the touch and go stage. She still has plenty of time to catch up. It will just be slower. Looking forward to reading about her progress


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Awh she's so cute! I've never seen a puppy take a bottle before! He looks like a hairy human! Look at those lips on the bottle. So cute!


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

*Tiny pup*

4 weeks old 3.9 oz still feeding every 3-4 hours still tries to suck mush can't seem to get hang of lapping it up yet


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's gaining and at least nursing. That's a good thing.  Every ounce is a milestone. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

Can't wait till I can sleep through the night I had 6 children they are 30 yrs -11yrs old thought I was done with midnight feedings


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Annkimiko said:


> Can't wait till I can sleep through the night I had 6 children they are 30 yrs -11yrs old thought I was done with midnight feedings


I totally understand. You are doing an awesome job! xxx

It's so bizarre to me how a dog can get pregnant more than once during a heat cycle. It makes it tough on the preemies. Just guessing, looks like the 2 smaller pups were from a later tie. They are so much smaller than the others. This little baby may not fully catch up to her litter mates, and if she does it will be several months. Even if she stays much smaller, as long as she's healthy, that's what matters most. You are giving her such a great chance at thriving. 

Hang in there. I know it's not easy. It will all be worth it soon. :daisy:


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

She is now almost 5 weeks ( Monday) she is 4.9 oz as of right now she just ate I started her on some gruel once a day vet appointment on Thursday with another litter gonna take her for a check also just to be sure she looks so different big head small ears wide set eyes no matter what I will care for her I brought her to our world and I'll love her and do whatever it takes to make her happy any ideas advice is welcome


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You seem to be doing a great job, to have got her to 5 weeks is a miracle in itself. The only thing I can think of is now the bigger puppies are eating some solids, try isolating mum and the tiny girl for part of the day so she can have some extra feeds without competition. Mothers milk is by far the best thing for her. I have everything crossed for this little one.


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

Ty for the advice she hasn't been interested in mom or mom her she doest even try to nurse she loves her bottle an now the gruel I'll see if putting her and mom and her and the other little one together for a few hours will help that ( sister is only 7 oz)


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

Chibi is almost 5 months now 1.6 oz she is doing great eating drinking on her own vet gave her a clean bill of health has all vaccination up to date including rabies he won't spay till 2 pounds or a year which ever comes firs


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for updating, so pleased she is doing so well, it is fantastic news. Do you have a pic of her now?


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

*Chibi*

View attachment 39546

Chibi at 5 months


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

View attachment 39570

Full body pic she is such a good girl uses her pads well also


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwww I loved reading thrue this thread, she is so cute ! And what an amazing job you did ! Please keep posting more pictures of the little Princess


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I hadn't read this thread before either. Wow, what a great parent you've been for her,,she is just beautiful! It will be interesting to see how big she ends up. Thanks for the update!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, she grew very nicely! Beautiful little pup!  Great job Mom!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She certainly is a special girl, and a very pretty one. Well done on rearing her, you must be so proud.


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

*Almost 6 months now*

Chibi will be 6 months February 19 she weighs 1.14 pounds now her front upper and lower teeth still have not come in not sure why she is spunky vet says healthy still wants to wait to spay her though
View attachment 42306


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Annkimiko said:


> Chibi will be 6 months February 19 she weighs 1.14 pounds now her front upper and lower teeth still have not come in not sure why she is spunky vet says healthy still wants to wait to spay her though
> View attachment 42306


That is so funny you named her Chibi, my Chibi is a male and also a White long coat he has some cream spots though


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

I am half japenese chibi means runt or tiny lol my yuki yumi the mom means snow dream lol


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

If indeed she was a preemie like T indicated was most likely the case, it could just take her longer to develop anything at all. Now I'm not a expert at anything at all but that's just what I thought about it. I know with human preemies they say the same thing. Yes, for instance, they may have a "birth" date of being 6 months old but if they were born say 3 months early they are considered to be at those 3 month milestones. Does that make sense?


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

View attachment 42314
Makes sense preemie except teeth even if she was early couldn't be more than a few days only bred 2 times over 4 days just strange she doesn't have front teeth I would think she would have caught up by now doesn't stop her she can eat anything I give her doesn't matter love her no matter what love her tongue sticking out lol


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a precious little girl she has become. You did good.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes that is why we named him Chibi because it means runt, LOL! He was a little over 1 lb when we bought him at 4 months old. Gained up to 2 lbs stayed between that and 2 1/2 lbs until he was around 3 yrs old and then gained some more and ended up a chunky 4 lbs. Our other male is named Yoshi


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi just wanted to touch base chibi is almost 9 months now still under 2 pounds still not all teeth vet said she is healthy any ideas she has a weak back end she falls a lot sometimes her back end can't seem to support her sometimes just for a min sometimes can last half hour vet isn't concerned says she is quirky


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

When she walks,does she look like she's plodding ? does her back legs, when she's standing wobble a bit ? or sometimes her legs aren't straight ?


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

Plodding? Yes her back legs look funny(not straight)very wobbly can't stand on hind legs and if I stand her up when I let her down she collapses and looks like a turtle that can't get up for a few


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That could be neurological, I am surprised your vet is not a little more concerned? I might would try a new vet. If it is Luxating Patella it can be wobbly also. Gidget is right at 1 yr now and after her rabies shot going into her hip we have had some problems with her being week in the back end but vet says it is LP.

The tiny one's can take a little longer for all of their adult teeth to come if they come in at all. Gidget had all of hers come in around 10 to 10 1/2 months.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

And we need new pics


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm wondering if it's a mild case of Ataxia like Dottie has,my brilliant vet who has now retired picked it up straight away when Dottie was 3 months old.If you would like to pm me your email address i will send you a video of her,then if you think it looks the same as your little one you could mention it to your vet .Plodding is sort of lifting the front legs higher than normal when they walk.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I think this looks like a brain damage, like waterhead  Is she better now? How is she doing?? XOXO


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

*Chibi*

She is a love just blessed she has made it this far seem to be improving a bit giving vitamins everyday force feeding water now she is drinking out of a water bottle can't seem to put head down without falling used to chase a laser light now just watches it has never jumped or climb not even onto a bed pillow fleece blanket is what she sleeps on


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

Tried to do video not sure if u can see


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

*Chibi*

Ok chibi has had a full work up x-rays show no abnormalities blood work came back perfect asked about ataxia he said yes but that is a symptom not cause she could have been deprived of oxygen or nourishment before or shortly after birth kinda like cerebral palsy only thing we can do is go to neurologist which he doesn't think is necessary he is putting her on a short treatment (2 weeks) prednisone see if any improvement anyway says just love her and pray for best I started doing a bit of physical therapy with her also


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*worth a read Ann*

Ataxia is a condition relating to a sensory dysfunction that produces loss of coordination of the limbs, head, and/or trunk. There are three clinical types of ataxia: sensory (proprioceptive), vestibular, and cerebellar. All three types produce changes in limb coordination, but vestibular and cerebellar ataxia also produce changes in head and neck movement.

Sensory (proprioceptive) ataxia occurs when the spinal cord is slowly compressed. A typical outward symptom of sensory ataxia is misplacing the feet, accompanied by a progressive weakness as the disease advances. Sensory ataxia can occur with spinal cord, brain stem (the lower part of the brain near the neck), and cerebral locations of lesions.

The vestibulocochlear nerve carries information concerning balance from the inner ear to the brain. Damage to the vestibulocochlear nerve can cause changes in head and neck position, as the affected animal may feel a false sense of movement, or may be having problems with hearing. Outward symptoms include leaning, tipping, falling, or even rolling over. Central vestibular signs usually have changing types of eye movements, sensory deficits, weakness in the legs (all or one sided), multiple cranial nerve signs, and drowsiness, Peripheral vestibular signs do not include changes in mental status, vertical eye movements, sensory deficits, or weakness in the legs.

Cerebellar ataxia is reflected in uncoordinated motor activity of the limbs, head and neck, taking large steps, stepping oddly, head tremors, body tremors and swaying of the torso. There is an inadequacy in the performance of motor activity and in strength preservation.

Symptoms and Types

Weakness of the limbs
May affect one, two, or all of the limbs
May affect only the hind legs, or the legs on one side of the body
Tilting head to one side
Trouble hearing – non-responsive to being called to at normal voice pitch
Stumbling, tipping over, swaying
Excessive drowsiness or stupor
Changes in behavior
Abnormal eye movements – may be due to false feeling of movement, vertigo
Lack of appetite due to nausea (symptom of motion sickness from loss of internal equilibrium [balance])

Dottie must have the Sensory Ataxia as she has a curved spine,worth a read Ann.


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

*Perfect*

No curve in spine that's what is so confusing skelatel x-Ray was perfect ears are fully developed eyes are great vo vision or hearing problems she has done a lot better with me putting her in bath tub she is trying to swim lol she is walking a lot more doesn't wag tail and is weak in back end the others try to play with her she loves to play usually ends up on floor on back lol not very loyal to me lol she loves everyone equally  I have 5 new (4 week old ) puppies she loves being with them


----------



## Annkimiko (Sep 5, 2013)

Chibi turned 1 yr old on august 19 she is 2.2 pounds her back legs still go oil on her but so much better wags her tail now and " talks " to me won't eat dry food only fillet like canned eats chicken loves that  still no diagnoses vet says probably a neurological connection is misfiring always happy never seems in any pain


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww - she is beautiful!! So lucky she got you for a mama!!


----------



## Mollisa (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh my word! She is precious!!


----------

